# 21 People Show Up For "Million Muslim March"



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Well, as I predicted, the "Million Muslim March" was a complete fizzle, with just over 20 people showing up.

Maybe this was because over 800,000 bikers showed up to keep them in line? LOL


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol. I guess I'm bad because I wish they did show up and the 800,000 bikers went forward in kicking the crap out of them when they got rowdy. :razz:


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

LMAO! _Shame_ it didn't work out where they met their quota... You KNOW half of them would've been suicide bombers that couldn't pass up a big crowd.

View attachment 2617


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well that's almost as bad as 125 people showing up in Sacramento on Saturday last week to protest the votes on gun control measures in the state legislature. 

CA's are about to lose about 60% of their gun shops, access to new "a.r." style weapons, and won't be allowed to pass their existing guns on to children let
alone sell them.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If the gun owners in komiefornia don't do something about this other than bitch, then screw em, they can give up their guns as they won't deserve them!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Well that's almost as bad as 125 people showing up in Sacramento on Saturday last week to protest the votes on gun control measures in the state legislature.
> 
> CA's are about to lose about 60% of their gun shops, access to new "a.r." style weapons, and won't be allowed to pass their existing guns on to children let
> alone sell them.


If they're not smart enough to leave California, that's what they get.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's see: Barak, Michelle, the two kids, . . . somebody said 20 showed up, . . . who were the other 16?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Well that's almost as bad as 125 people showing up in Sacramento on Saturday last week to protest the votes on gun control measures in the state legislature.
> 
> CA's are about to lose about 60% of their gun shops, access to new "a.r." style weapons, and won't be allowed to pass their existing guns on to children let
> alone sell them.


But Ripon,do you think all the gangstas and illegals with weapons were going to protest their gun rights?.seriously though I DO feel sorry for the honest hard working firearms owners that will no longer have the right to defend themselves.my bro-in law and his wife live near Shasta and tell us all the time whats going on.especially in the central valley like Stockton,Sacto, Fresno etc.We keep telling them to move to Nevada or Oregon and get the hell out of there like you got to do.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Only heard of the bikers on internet forums no mention on local news. Were some nonspecific references on a need for tolerance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fox News reported this morning that according to DC police there were "over a million" bikers. It took over 6 hours for them all to drive through the city.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Fox News reported this morning that according to DC police there were "over a million" bikers. It took over 6 hours for them all to drive through the city.


This is great news, but I'm not sure you can believe the numbers coming from Fox News. They are way too biased, but I hope it was more than a million.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm gonna say this and it comes from the heart "f&*k the Muslim faith and that turd they look up to" 

John 3:16


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> Do you think that anyone in the Federal Government is a little uneasy about 1 millions citizens coming to Washington D.C. on comparatively short notice, ignoring the fact the the local government didn't give them permit to do so, and I would be that most of the bikers have a low opinion of the Federal Government?


A few of them probably had to go home and change their drawers. ::clapping::


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I suspect a million biker _chicks_ could whup 100,000 DHS agents. Damn right they got a lil nervous.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Let's see: Barak, Michelle, the two kids, . . . somebody said 20 showed up, . . . who were the other 16?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


The POTUS and his family are Christians.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

BeefBallsBerry said:


> I'm gonna say this and it comes from the heart "f&*k the Muslim faith and that turd they look up to"
> 
> John 3:16


What a very offense post and un-Christian like. I am sure Jesus would NOT condone you posting it together with John 3:16.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> The POTUS and his family are Christians.


I believe his family are Christians, I have my doubts about him personally. I think if enough potential voters were Muslim He would be as well. I believe Obama to be a secular humanist and communist with no allegiance to any god other than the one he believes himself to be.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> The POTUS and his family are Christians.


Believe what you want, but hussain was born muslim I think and if he gave it up and became a christian then he is lower than whale shit in muslim eyes and I doubt that any muslim would talk to him. You do know that by islam teachings it's OK to lie if you do it to promote islam. hussain does lie a lot and he does love the call to prayer! Why does he seem to always travel without moochelle


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> But Ripon,do you think all the gangstas and illegals with weapons were going to protest their gun rights?.seriously though I DO feel sorry for the honest hard working firearms owners that will no longer have the right to defend themselves.my bro-in law and his wife live near Shasta and tell us all the time whats going on.especially in the central valley like Stockton,Sacto, Fresno etc.We keep telling them to move to Nevada or Oregon and get the hell out of there like you got to do.


I live in NEVADA!!! We do not want any more californians here...PLEASE go to Oregon or Washington..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw the clips of the bikers rolling through D.C. as well. I was in Ottawa, Ontario at the time and the Canadian news covered it more than the American news I think. When taken in total with everything else that has been going on the last several months, it does give me some hope for traditional American values. Just a few of the highlights:

1 - 800,000 bikers show up in D.C. on their own without being "organized" to do so.

2 - A month or two ago, over 30,000 protesters showed up in D.C to protest Obamacare. This was an event that was slapped together on 3 days notice, yet they still managed to get Glenn Beck as the keynote speaker and draw 30,000 people!

3 - Since Obama's immaculation, American civilians have purchased more firearms than all of the world's militaries COMBINED!

4 - When Obama, McCain, and Little Orange Boehner decided they wanted to bomb Syria, the Constitution-loving Americans pushed back so hard they ran for political cover trying to just save face.

Agreed, this list may not sound like much, but it is BIG DEAL. We did all of this without any formal organization and without any laws requiring us act. Americans all over the country KNEW it right and we just acted on our own. I do not know if we are a majority or not, but it does not matter. What does give me hope is there are a LOT of us and we are starting to come together to let our government know they are going too far.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Desert Marine said:


> The POTUS and his family are Christians.


Absolutely nothing the man or his wife or their two daughters have ever done publicly would give rise to such an understanding.

On the other hand, many things they have done individually and collectively, show a very dedicated Muslim bent, . . . show a dedicated avarice to honesty, hard work, morality, ethics, . . . show a total disdain for Christian values.

No, . . . attending one of the single most divisive churches(?) in the USA does not make one a good, practicing Christian any more than sitting in the garage with a blonde will make one a convertible.

And before anyone jumps on the "thou shalt not judge" band wagon, . . . all I've got to say is if it looks like a skunk, smells like a skunk, walks like a skunk, . . . probably is a skunk.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

